# Check out this kayak! Lol



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Vagina selfie for 3D printers lands Japanese artist in trouble | World news | theguardian.com

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

So you wouldn't wanna get in it?


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

*BWAHAHAHAH*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome. I'm Japanese, female, and a pervert  Effing hilarious :lol: Cheers to art and creativity!


----------

